# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  gjendet kafke njerzore rreth 1.7 milion vjet e vjeter?

## Aldi1

lexova kete lajm interesant nga national geographic por meqense nuk jam i mire ne anglisht nuk po bej perkthime. Me poshte keni linkun e nese ju duket interesante e nuk pertoni me e perkthy do jua dija per flm  :buzeqeshje: 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...mpaign=Content

----------


## Syze

"Flat face" do të thotë "fytyrë e shtypur". Pra mund të jetë kafkë Aziatike?

----------


## Darius

Gjetja e nje kafke njerezore 1.7 milion vjecare nuk perben ndonje sensacion. Risija ketu eshte qe kjo kafke perfaqeson nje grup humanoidesh me fytyre te sheshte qe kane bashke ekzistuar me grupet e tjera te asaj kohe.

----------

